# NTFS Partitionierung mit Gparted



## Darian (21. Juni 2008)

Hallo Leute,

will mir auf einem Fujitsu Siemens das Ubuntu installieren. Leider kann ich das NTFS nicht resizen.

Wenn ich auf Information gehe, kommt folgender Text:


```
ERROR: This software has detected that the disk has at least 2 bad sectors.
************************
* WARNING: The disk has bad sector. This means physical damage on the disk *
* surface caused by deterioration, manufacturing faults or other reason. *
* The rliability of the disk may stay stable or degrade fast. We suggest *
* making a full backup urgently by running "ntfsclone -- rescue.." then*
* run "chkdsk /f /r" on Windows and reboot it TWICE! Then you can resize *
* NTFS safely by additionally using the --bad-sectors option of ntfsresize.*
****************
Unable to read the contents of this filesystem!
Because of this some operations may be unavailable.
```

Ich habe das mit dem backup übersprungen und sogar zweimal das chkdsk ausgeführt, leider hat es nichts gebracht.

Leider sind die selben Probleme noch immer, was kann ich da mit Gparted jetzt machen. Oder wie kann ich da die Option --bad-sectors einstellen, ist diese den erforderlich?

Bitte um Infos, wäre wirklich super wenn ich da das Linux installieren könnte. Irgendwie 

Werde jetzt mal defragmentieren und dann sehen wir weiter.

Lg und danke für alle Infos
Darian

*//EDIT*

Hallo Leute,

wollte nur kurz Bescheid geben dass das Defragmentieren auch nicht funktioniert hat.

Habe zwar gelesen dass es geholfen hat, aber in diesem Fall nicht?

Bitte um Infos.

lg Darian


----------



## LarsT (23. Juni 2008)

Es wäre schon nützlich zu wissen welches Windows du nutzt NT,XP oder Vista.
Ich gehe mal davon aus, das du XP nutzt.

Mit dem Defragmentierer der XP-Bordmittel wirst du nichts erreichen. Ob du nämlich mit dem defragmentierst oder überhaupt nicht defragmenierst macht keine Unterschied. Da muss schon ein Defragmentierungsprogramm eines anderen Anbieters her, z.B. OO Defrag.

Bei chkdsk ist die Frage, startest du es aus der Eingabeaufforderung bei laufenden Windows heraus oder über die Registerkarte in den Laufwerkeigenschaften oder aus der Eingabeaufforderung nach der Bootoption "nur Eingabeaufforderung".


----------



## Raubkopierer (23. Juni 2008)

Geh einmal in Gparted auf Gparted und auf 'show features' ... sollten dort bei ntfs irgendwelche Kreuze erscheinen fehlt wohl das Paket ntfsprogs. In dem Fall solltest du einfach versuchen mit Knoppix die Festplatte voruzubereiten. Welche Distribution willst du denn im Moment installieren?

Ansonsten bleibt dir wohl nichts anderes übrig als die Daten zu sichern und die Platte zu überschreiben. Allerdings kann ich dir noch die Ultimate Boot Disk empfehlen, die diverse Tools zur Suche nach defekten Sektoren enthält. Auch kannst du einmal das Programm badblocks unter Linux probieren. Und überprüfe einmal mit fdisk die Partitionstabelle auf Fehler. Folgende Befehle sollten dir etwas helfen (jeweils im Terminal):


```
man badblocks

man fdisk
```


----------



## LarsT (23. Juni 2008)

Raubkopierer hat gesagt.:


> Geh einmal in Gparted auf Gparted und auf 'show features' ... sollten dort bei ntfs irgendwelche Kreuze erscheinen fehlt wohl das Paket ntfsprogs. In dem Fall solltest du einfach versuchen mit Knoppix die Festplatte voruzubereiten. Welche Distribution willst du denn im Moment installieren?



Sorry, Raubkopierer, das Problem hat nichts mit dem etwaigen Fehlen der ntfsprogs zu tun. Ohne ntfsprogs wäre die Fehlermeldung gar nicht möglich, denn ohne ntfsprogs könnte es gar keine Fehler entdecken.

Wahrscheinlich denkst du bei deiner Lösung an das in ntfsprogs enthaltene ntfsfix.
Nun der Name ist missverständlich, ntfsfix fixed eben keine Fehler im NTFS-Dateisystem, wie der Name vermuten lässt, sondern markiert diese nur, damit Windows sie beim nächsten Bootvorgang selber behebt.


----------



## Darian (27. Juni 2008)

Hallo Leute,

es handelt sich um ein XP, und ich habe es in der Eingabeaufforderung gestartet, und dann wurde es beim nächsten Neustart ausgeführt.

Ich werde es jetzt einmal mit dem OO Defrag probieren, und dann sehen wir weiter.

lg und danke für die Infos
Darian


----------



## LarsT (27. Juni 2008)

Hast du es denn so gestartet


```
chkdsk /F
```


----------



## Darian (27. Juni 2008)

Ich habe es mit "chkdsk /f /r" gestartet, und hat leider nichts gebracht, bei gparted ist noch immer der selbe Fehler.

lg Darian


----------



## Darian (27. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

was ich bezüglich Datensichern und alles neu rauf spielen noch sagen sollte, die Platte wurde kurz vorher formatiert (mit der win xp cd) dannach Windows XP installiert, und dann wollte ich gleich das neue Ubuntu rauf schmeißen, wo es dann zu Problemen gekommen ist.

lg


----------



## LarsT (28. Juni 2008)

Darian, warum bist du nicht den einfachen Weg gegangen, der mit Windowsboardmittelen möglich ist. Nicht nur formatieren sondern sämtliche Partitionen der Platte löschen, und nur eine Partition erstellen für Windows, die nicht die gesamte Platte umfasst, den Rest unpartitioniert lassen.
Die Installationsroutinen der meisten Linux-Distris greifen sich dann automatisch den unpartitionierten Bereich, partitionieren ihn und installieren sich dann dort.


----------



## Darian (28. Juni 2008)

Stimmt, das habe ich nicht gewusst.  Wäre aber auch irgendwie logisch 

Jetzt ist es leider schon zu spät, kann nicht noch einmal formatieren, weil schon viel zu viel eingerichtet wurde, und schon viel Programme installiert wurden...usw wurde schon zuviel Zeit investiert.

lg und thanks für den Tipp, beim nächsten mal mache ich es so
Daniel


----------

